# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  My mtDNA Wiki report

## Tomenable

I ordered this report from the author of mtDNA Wiki and mtDNA Atlas blogs:

http://mtdnawiki.com

http://mtdnaatlas.blogspot.com







A closer look at locations of my ancient mtDNA matches, Corded Ware and Yamnaya:



So to summarize, originally W (or at least W6) was probably a CHG lineage. Later W6 came with Caucasian brides to the Pontic-Caspian Steppe, where it became part of the Yamnaya culture. Then during Indo-European westward expansions, ca. 5000-4000 years ago, W6a differentiated from W6 and became part of the Corded Ware culture. Proto-Balto-Slavs emerged from descendants of Corded Ware and W6a carriers were most likely part of the Proto-Slavic community. Today, W6a is an almost exclusively Balto-Slavic mHG - which is interesting considering that it existed not only in Baltic Corded Ware, but in Central European Corded Ware as well. This website below claims that there is also one sample of W6a from the Yamnaya culture, but I couldn't find any confirmation of this, and my mtDNA Wiki report is also silent about this:

http://www.thecid.com

----------


## kingjohn

do you think it was worth the *7$* you paid ?

----------


## Tomenable

> do you think it was worth the *7$* you paid ?


Yes, I think it was worth it.

----------


## AdeoF

i done mine for H1H1 which is not shown on the page. Waiting for feedback

----------


## kingjohn

no offence but what this guy{krefer} can tell me that i already 
don't know i did mtdna full sequence in ftdna and i belong to mtdna h3ap-10915c
it is pan european i don't see it is limited to any specific place in europe ...
about mtdna h3 generally i know it was found in neolithic portugal , neolithic france , middle neolithic poland and germany sdalzmunde ,
and in bell beaker culture remains .
so here i just saved 7$.

----------


## Lukas

*This site is dead now.

But I remember there weren't any Literature section. Everything could be straight from his ass. If he describes some clade / subclade he MUST provide link to papers from which he gathered info. In another case he can made up everything literally and we have no proof if it is true or not

Long wall of text isn't proof of being expert.

I don't recommend this crap to anybody unless he could prove for every description on site, not to mention report send to people, that this info is based on scientific sources.*

----------


## Tomenable

He sent me this message: 

"My blog lost its IP address. I'm trying to get back."

----------


## Tomenable

I have mtDNA W6a which was identified as "Proto-Slavic" in this mtDNA Wiki report.

One of Iberian Visigoths - *I12034* - has the same mtDNA haplogroup as me, check:

https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...l=1#post569759

https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...l=1#post569918

----------

